# Difficulty finding Baby Brine Shrimp Eggs/Nauplii (BBS)



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm beginning to run low on my supply of BBS eggs and had been buying 80 g. packages of them ($20) from Dragon but apparently they aren't selling anymore and he's not carrying them anymore. Big Al's/Mississauga is a waste of time because they sell them but in little packs of what would amount to a tablespoon (expensive - what is anyone going to do with that amount?), buying these online isn't feasible at the moment.

I'm not in a panic for these but was wondering where other breeders are getting their supply.

Thanks


----------



## cichlidfinatic (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7026/c314913/p17572218.html


----------



## cichlidfinatic (Aug 9, 2010)

nvm....just read that buying online isnt feasible....sorry


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

I have some for sale in 1lb cans(90%hatch rate). Came from brineshrimpdirect. Email me at [email protected]

Gary


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Brine shrimp direct
seahorse.org 

you wont find bigger packages around here locally. (if you do please post it here so we can all take advantage  )


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

sugarglider on pricenetwork.ca, who use to come to kennedy commons use to have 1lb tins on sale, I don't know if he still comes, you can check him out, maybe someone on this forum knows his web page.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.johnsfishfood.com/index.html This is sugargliders website.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help on this .... Sugarglider's got a great site - I had no idea....maybe I need to be on here a little more often.

Any comments on the decapsulated eggs vs. reg BBS eggs?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Merman said:


> Thanks for your help on this .... Sugarglider's got a great site - I had no idea....maybe I need to be on here a little more often.
> 
> Any comments on the decapsulated eggs vs. reg BBS eggs?


Decap brine babies will have more energy (les energy spent on breaking shell)

also zero parasites ot pests can be trasmitted with them. (Hydriods being one of the worse ones)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Big Ray said:


> also zero parasites ot pests can be trasmitted with them. (Hydriods being one of the worse ones)


A good enough reason to decapsulate in my opinion. I have had hydra from BBS hatches. You just need to smell the hatch water after a batch to get an idea how dirty it is. You don't get that hatching decpsulated eggs, and the water can actually be reused.


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

I've had no pest problems with hatching live brine shrimp, only down side is that it is time consuming but their pulsating movements entice the fry into feeding for the first week,then you could try mixing decapsulated eggs and wean them off live bbs.The only time I had hydra problem was due new plants I bought at an auction.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

MOPS.ca has big containers for cheap and $5 shipping is good too.


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

Go with john (sugarglider) for them he comes down about once a month


----------

